# Serrations?



## ridgerunnersurvival (Jul 17, 2017)

I will start out by saying Im personally not a fan of serrations. Near on impossible to sharpen in primitive conditions (read: with a rock) and generally are terrible for carving tasks due to the location of most serrations in the "Sweet Spot".
For those of you who like them, what are your reasons?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

If I'm given a knife with a serrated edge. The first thing I do is grind them off....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I fell in love with serrated butcher knives in the comp bbq hobby. They come in mighty handy for splitting froze to half froze chickens. That all I needed it for. Now bead folks like em for slicing bread..but our bread comes already sliced. lol. Hope this helps. They also very good for cutting sandwiches half in two come to think on it.


----------



## MuzzleBlastMD (Dec 9, 2017)

Get a Lifesharp field sharpener. It’s not hard to sharpen serrations.

I don’t like full serrations. I like partial serrations as they can cut rope/Cable/twine very easily.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

I generally don't like serrated blades as they are just a pain to sharpen. A sharp non-serrated knife will still cut well. However they do have their place and come in handy at times so I have a few partially serrated pocket knives I carry occasionally.

Last one I bought was the CRKT Crawford/Kasper.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I get serrated blades for personal defense backpacking because they can cut through meat easier...my mentality is that would be better for more damage. 

I also carry a straight edge more for other tasks unrelated to personal defense.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

It depends on the task, as with any other tool. Were I an EMT or other first responder, I would want serrations as they rip right through seat belts like they are nothing. For carving, I would not want serrations. I have carried a half serrated Gerber for years and use it daily. The serrations still rip right through anything, though I have never sharpened them even once.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Gerber is quality. I have one foldable gerber that does not have serratations anywhere. Love it. 

Recently acquired a K-bar with partial serration by the handle. It feels great just ergonomically and is like a razor.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yep...we bought one of the favorite grand sons a knife for his birthday a year or so ago. He knew which one he wanted. When it come in I axed him what is up with the serrations on the bottom of the shank? He say this is a special fighting knife designed to gut bad guys. They apparetnly grow up faster these days.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

And the wife requested a knife with serrated blade and glass breaker to carry in her car. Not a rescue tool, a Gerber Prodigy. She now carries an izula2 but the prodigy is still her "heavy" knife.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

You can sharpen the serrations with a flat stone on the back side of the blade's serrations.

If you get the right angle the whole serrated profile will be sharpened at one time.

The back of the teeth are all on the same plane.

It is not necessary to go in each groove. 

The profiling wheel has only about .010" deep shape, tooth length is generated by that depth and grind angle.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I do have and use Russel Harrington FS serrated kitchen knives of different configurations along with their other models.

The one serrated I use mostly a bread knife, it is used here on fresh baked bread.

The bread cutters actually have a wavy edge instead of actual serration, leaves a smoother face on the bread.

I use to make the wheel dressing profile templates for the company before they went to Borazon plated aluminum profiling wheels.

Company has a store in their plant (Dexter-Russel) where you can buy factory seconds, $50.00 knives for $5.00, even better discounts.

All are commercial grade, been buying there for 30+ years. Got a couple of Yan Can cook Chinese cleavers for a dollar each.

My favorites are the Sani-safe models.

Took their dough divider, rounded the corners and use it to crumb up hamburg in the frying pan, they cost 50 cents each.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

After doing the above posting, I thought about going to the store.

Thursday evening I went and bought all pictured below for $21.00 tax included.

This coming Saturday they are having a tent sale,

same prices but buy one and get one or two for free dependent on the model, going back.

As I said, these are all commercial grade blades made here in the USA, eight miles from me.

They are all factory seconds, just cosmetic imperfection, mean nothing.

The bulk will go into stores for SHTF.

The S&W Mod. 60 is for size reference. Large kitchen knife has a ten inch blade.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I bought a big old Russell Dexter butcher knife one time. It nearly gave me corporal tunnel syndrome. Way too back heavy for serous cutting. Shorter one might have worked better. Turned me total against the brand...which aint very nice.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

This is my favorite type of knife blade,I Ibelieve they called this type of edge a Tanto Style as you can see no serrations. I go out of my way to make sure that the knifes I buy don't have them. How could you sharpen them with out three rat tail files?


----------

